# Commercial Hedgehog Foods



## Reaper

I decided it might be a good idea to talk about commercially prepared Hedgehog foods. Why some are ok choices for African Hedgehogs and some are not.
If you walk into a pet store and ask for "bird food" you will probably be shown a lot of packages that say "Bird Food" on them. The problem then arises if your bird is a Minah, a Toucan, a falcon, etc.etc. Even a Robin Redbreast cannot live off of seeds. So just because it says "Hedgehog Food" on the package does not neccesarily mean it is appropriate for African Hedgehogs.
Here is a list of most of the commercially prepared "Hedgehog Foods":
1. Spike's Delight Hedgehog foods (all formulas)
2. Sunseed Hedgehog food
3. Brisky's Hedgehog foods
4. 8in1 Ultra Hedgehog food
5. L'Avian Hedgehog food
6. Hedgehog Complete by Exotic Nutrition

7. Pretty Pets hedgehog food
8. Zoofare insectavore
9. Mazuri insectavore
10. Brown's Zoo Vital
11. Vitakraft 

Now the first six on the list are ok to feed an African Hedgehog. Most experts agree
to mix several types of high quality, high protein, low fat cat foods / Hedgehog foods. It is also recommended to feed a variety of treats such as live insects, lean cooked meat, fresh fruit, and vegetables. So let's discuss why the last five products on the list should be avoided in African Hedgehog diets. These products may be great for other types of hedgehog but for African Hedgehogs they are not a good choice. Pretty Pet's hedgehog food contains very little nutritional content. It may be ok as a treat but should be considered "junk food". Zoofare and Mazuri contain artificial preservatives and/or softening agents which have been linked to all kinds of health problems. Brown's Zoo Vital and Vitakraft actually may be very good for European Hedgehogs but contain ingredients which are extreme health
risks to African Hedgehogs. Things like seeds and raisins are choking hazards and have resulted in African Hedgehog deaths. The best way to insure you are choosing a healthy African Hedgehog diet is to learn the nutritional requirements of the African Hedgehog. And then READ THE LABEL of the food you are considering feeding your hedgie. Knowledge is the key when choosing a food to add to your
African Hedgehog's diet.


----------



## fosteliss

Which one from the top list is the best? I'm looking to buy some commercial hedgehog food because i don't have the money to buy a bunch of different cat foods and mix them together


----------



## LizardGirl

I would say Spike's Delight would probably be one of the most nutritional of the commercial hedgehog foods available. Sunseed is okay in a mix or as a treat, but I would not feed it exclusively.


----------



## Bowdon

So, I took our hedgehog into the vet today and brought along the food we have been feeding her which is browns zoo vital. He said the food should be fine for her. I told him about the cases of hedgehogs choking on the raisins and such and his response was "These guys sometimes eat live mice in the wild carcass. Really they can choke on anything it's just a matter of circumstances." The only thing he mentioned is supplementing her diet with some wet food and some fresh fruits/veggies and the odd cooked meat.

I'm not trying to disprove that it's not a bad food for hedgehogs. I'm just digging for more info. I could just have a bad vet. If someone can shed some light on this that would be awesome.


----------



## hedgieMate

Bowdon said:


> I'm not trying to disprove that it's not a bad food for hedgehogs. I'm just digging for more info.


*Brown's Zoo-Vital Hedgehog Food*
*Ingredients:* Corn, wheat, wheat flour, soybean meal, soy flour, corn gluten meal, poultry meal, soybean oil, alfalfa leaf meal, steamed flake corn, and more.
*Guaranteed Analysis:*

 • Crude Protein (min.) 15.0%
• Crude Fat (min.) 4.0%
• Crude Fiber (max.) 6.0%
• Moisture (max.) 12.0%
If the above mentioned ingredients and guaranteed analysis are accurate for the product you're talking about here, this is NOT good for a hedgehog, specially as a staple food. As a starter, it's because: (1) the first 2 or more ingredients are "fillers" and not human-grade meat (a label lists the ingredients in descending order by volume, so this means the biggest ingredient in this product is corn -- which hedgehogs cannot digest readily due to a lack of the proper enzyme); and (2) this product does not offer enough protein for hedgehogs -- the recommended protein level for hedgehogs is about 28 to 32%.

Your vet may not be a bad one, but most vets have to deal with many species of animals and they often don't have most up-to-date info on a specific species unless they have had personal experience with the species. Also, it might be of interest to you to know that vets don't spend much time in their academic curricula learning dietary requirements of pets, even for dogs and cats (there simply isn't enough time for them to learn about it in depth at school).

To know which food is suitable, educate yourself on the commonly accepted dietary requirements for your hedgie and how to read pet food labels so that you can decide on your own what's good for your loved one. The following is a list of reference material on the subjects. 


• Pet Food: The Low-down on Labelsl
• Get The Facts: What's Really in Pet Food
• Interpreting Pet Food Labels
• What's in the Food Your Hedgehog is Eating??

*ETA:* I was just reading another thread under the Health Section on this board and learned that Brown's Zoo-Vital Hedgehog Food contains raisins. Grapes and raisins are toxic to small animals (see The Wrath of Grapes on the ASPCA site). So if this product contains raisins, it should not be fed to your hedgie. Period.


----------



## Bowdon

Thanks for a more scientific approach too it. The vet was just reading directly from a book that said commercial grade hedgehog food should be feed to them yadda yadda yadda. It looked like a fairly old book too.

The analysis you gave it also could explain why she's eating so much. I guess by all the filler in it thats not a good thing as she could pack on some pounds (She's already over weight) It's just a matter of looking through a list of the cat foods and choosing an appropriate food for her but, there is so many to choose from! It shouldn't be too hard to ween her off this food she's only been on it for about 2 and half weeks before that she was on no name cat food with the previous owner. I thought I was doing the right thing by getting her hedgehog food by I was lead astray a few times it seems.


----------



## Reaper

The three best in my opinion for your hedgie are: Wellness Healthy weight, Chix soup lite and Blue Spa Select weight management. They are lower in fat than most, are extremely healthy, and contain the highest quality ingredients.


----------



## Sara&Marshal

This is about a commercial cat food: I was wondering if feeding them Indoor cat food would be okay? Since its for indoor cats doesn't that mean that its low in fat for cats who dont get as much excersize??

I'm wondering because I feed my cat Purina Cat Chow:Indoor formula and it does say that its low in fat and high in protien with natural grains and greens, but you can never be too sure.

It would be ideal if it would be okay to mix with my hedgies cat food because I only have her on one kind at the moment, and I buy the other food anyways for my cat to eat. Thanks!


----------



## HedgeMom

My personal point of view on commercial hedgehog food is that they have no place in any animal's diet.

I feed only organic, holistic, "Human Grade Ingredient" kibbles.

Commercially prepared foods have one thing in common; they do not use high quality meats/veggies/fruits/grains. What they use is meats, poultry and grains that are unfit for human consumption. Old meat, meat from diseased animals, renderings from road kill, stale, moldy bakery products, etc.

http://www.bornfreeusa.org/facts.php?more=1&p=359

I have spent countless hours researching pet food. I am NOT an animal-rights activist. I am concerned with the health and well-being of the animals under my care. Just as I put nothing in my childrens mouths that I didn't think was safe, I'll feed nothing to my animals unless I think it's safe.

You know all those bodies left over after the fur has been removed from it for coats? Ever wonder what they do with them? They get sold to the "Protein Processors" and they end up in pet food.

No commercial hedgehog food is organic or made with human grade ingredients. As such, they are using meats from dead, diseased, dying and deformed animals. Chemicals are added before ingredients are bought so they don't have to be listed on the label. Chemicals and pesticides used in the raising of the meat and grains are concentrated in the pet foods.

These are not things I will feed to my animals. Before you feed it, ask yourself is it worth it?


----------



## smhufflepuff

HedgeMom said:


> I feed only organic, holistic, "Human Grade Ingredient" kibbles.
> 
> http://www.bornfreeusa.org/facts.php?more=1&p=359


Interesting read. May we take further advantage of your research... specifically, could you fill us in on what brands of hedgie-appropriate kibble are out there that fall into the "organic, holistic, 'Human Grade Ingredient'" category?


----------



## Zalea

Sara&Marshal said:


> I'm wondering because I feed my cat Purina Cat Chow:Indoor formula and it does say that its low in fat and high in protien with natural grains and greens, but you can never be too sure.
> 
> It would be ideal if it would be okay to mix with my hedgies cat food because I only have her on one kind at the moment, and I buy the other food anyways for my cat to eat. Thanks!


It's not totally about the protein and fat, it's about the ingredients too. You should always analyze the different ingredients to be sure that you're feeding your hedgie something nutritious.

Purina Cat Chow Indoor Formula
Ingredients:
Corn meal, poultry by-product meal, corn gluten meal, soy flour, beef tallow preserved with mixed tocopherols (source of vitamin E), cellulose, salmon meal, soybean hulls, malted barley flour, brewers dried yeast, natural flavors, phosphoric acid, calcium carbonate, tetra sodium pyrophosphate, potassium chloride, choline chloride, salt, taurine, zinc sulfate, ferrous sulfate, l-alanine, vitamin supplements (E, A, B12, D3), niacin, added color (red 40, yellow 5, blue 2), manganese sulfate, parsley flakes, calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, copper sulfate, riboflavin supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, citric acid, folic acid, calcium iodate, biotin, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (source of vitamin K activity), sodium selenite.

Guaranteed Analysis

Crude Protein--min. 30.0%
Crude Fat------min. 9.5%
Crude Fiber----max. 9.0%
Moisture-------max. 12.0%

The protein and the fat are great, but the first ingredient is corn which hedgehogs don't get a lot of nutritional value out of and the second ingredient is by-products which aren't meat (they're basically the left overs from a chicken, like intestines, bones, and feathers, etc). Then there's a bunch of coloring in it, and it's still uncertain what effects dyes have on hedgehogs. Overall, I wouldn't recommend it as a food for a hedgie.

If you want to find another food to mix in with your hedgie's now, I would recommend taking a look at the foods from this list: http://www.hedgehogcentral.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15. All meet hedgie food requirements.


----------



## melissa315

hi, i just got my hedgehog and she has been geting fed puiena catfood dry my mom went out and bought her some sunseed hedgehog formula and ive been reading its not a good idea to feed it to her straight, now i literly have had her for 2 days now and i do not know if there is a certain thing to mix with it, should i just go buy some puriena dry cat food to mix with it or is there something better to buy? without cooking for her every day
thanks melissa


----------



## Grouchyhog

Reaper, you have been a lot of health, because I was mixing vitakraft with 8 in 1 ultra bites, so I'll just mix the 8 in 1 with some cat food


----------



## lubrody

From Most of the commercial hedgie food I've read the backs of...Most contain either corn or other types of "Filler" Or lots of stuff like barley, Oats, Hay etc Which Aren't hedgies more Insectivores/omnivores in the sense that they in the wild don't sit and eat oats and barley and grass all day??

I feed Natural Balance Low-Cal Cat Food. And Also offer my hedgies hard boiled eggs, and cooked plain chicken here and there, on top of mealies and occasional veggie or fruit treat. Sometimes meat based baby food as well like chicken or turkey.

Besides personally, With most exotic animals these days, they really haven't been studied much as pets scientifically reguarding the best approach for there diets. For Example, Ferrets, For many years it was suggested to feed them cat food...recently with there growing population many commercial diets have been on the shelf...Keep in mind ferrets are more or less carnivores. There is commercial food for ferrets that contains ONLY Fruits, Seeds, Nuts, And Veggies...That is an AWFUL diet for a carnivore...and people are mislead. Some products are purely Shrimp, Fish, Etc Guts and by-product which causes ferrets to have a really bad odor reguardless of being fix/descented. They need a balanced diet of a little omega acids, some chicken, turkey, etc which so far cat foods have been able to provide more often then commercial ferret food. The few decent ferret foods on the market contain similar ingredients as good cat foods on the market...except you pay $20/3-5lbs ferret food OR $20/10-15lbs Cat Food.

This is just an example of why I personally don't use commercial food...There is just to many to choose from and not enough research done...Besides most cost an arm and a leg based on the fact there selling food for an exotic animal...when the food contains nothing more expensive/special then any other food often times...the ingredients are much cheaper quality in most "Exotic Specific" foods as well.


----------



## Reaper

You are correct... At present there is no "one" food that seems to meet all hedgie nutritional needs so a mix of foods still seems to be the best. As I have discussed on other topics the average life span for a wild white bellied or Algerian hedgehog is about 2 years. The easiest way to increase the lifespan in captivity is diet. For a while many breeders and enthusiasts would feed the absolute "best" foods and it seems too good of food was "too rich". Once these breeders added a "junk" food to their hedgies diets they saw those hedgies living longer. Yes hedgies are insectivores but they are also opportunistic scavengers in the wild. So their diet should consist of several things. Gail Dick of Millermeade Farms describes it this way: "You don't want your children to eat nothing but french fries, but a few once in a while makes them happy and doesn't hurt them." So it is with hedgies as well. Many breeders add what I call a "junk" food in their mix. And many believe it has extended the lifespan of their hedgies. It makes sense and it may make our hedgies a little happier. So I add Spike's Delight Premium hedgehog food in my mix as my quilled ones were fed it at the breeders. They don't eat it all the time but will pick it out of the mix on occasion. So the consensus on diet still seems to be a mix of at least three(the more variety the better IMO) quality cat foods or African hedgie foods along with live bugs,cooked chicken, turkey, eggs, fresh fruit and veggies as treats will ensure the best possible diet to increase our quilled friends lives.


----------



## drpepperheather

Reaper said:


> Many breeders add what I call a "junk" food in their mix. And many believe it has extended the lifespan of their hedgies. It makes sense and it may make our hedgies a little happier. So I add Spike's Delight Premium hedgehog food in my mix as my quilled ones were fed it at the breeders. They don't eat it all the time but will pick it out of the mix on occasion. So the consensus on diet still seems to be a mix of at least three(the more variety the better IMO) quality cat foods or African hedgie foods along with live bugs,cooked chicken, turkey, eggs, fresh fruit and veggies as treats will ensure the best possible diet to increase our quilled friends lives.


Reaper, what are your suggestions for a "junk" food to add to the food mix? I see you use Spike's Delight Premium, but I'm not sure if that would be easy to find in my area (though I haven't really looked). If I can't find it easily, what are some other suggestions? Do you mean something with fillers in it (like corn)? Like maybe a higher-end grocery cat food? Or what about Nutro Max...would that count as junk? (That would be nice, cause I can get that for free, lol!) I just want my hedgie to live as long as possible!!


----------



## Reaper

Sure but the Nutro naturals are at least all natural where the Max varieties are not.


----------



## MoonHedgie

This thread is so helpful for a new Hedgie parent. Thank you all for the information. I have a question please. My baby came to me 7 weeks old and has been eating Pretty Pets Hedgehog food, I assume since she was recently weaned?. I have bought her several foods to mix together as suggested by all of you. I also bought the Pretty Pets until I could figure out how to switch her to the better foods. Should I just mix the Pretty Pets with the other food and make the switch now? Or.. do I keep feeding her Pretty Pets and introduce the mix slowly? I feel like these early weeks are so important to give her proper nutrients. I don't like the idea of giving her a food that should be considered junkfood.

Does anyone have a recipe for making your own Hedgie food perhaps?

Thanks so much for your help.


----------



## Zalea

If she was from a pet store, it's because they didn't know the right nutritional values and pretty pets said "hedgehog food" so "Oh it has to be suitable because it says hedgehog food!" ...which we know is not the case. 
Mix it in slowly at first to try to avoid tummy upset (like 1/4 new food, 3/4 old)--but in most cases, the hedgehog starts totally ignoring the pretty pets after getting kibble. Try just doing one new kibble at a time so you know if one causes tummy problems. After a few days of mixing that one kibble in if she's totally ignoring the pretty pets (which is often the case, because most hedgies HATE it) and hasn't had any tummy problems from it, I would just totally give her the one new food--then after a week or two, mix in a second, etc.

Congratulations on the little girl, by the way.


----------



## Nancy

You will probably find that as soon as you add a different food in, she will never look at the Pretty Pets again. If you have not opened the new bag yet, I suggest taking it back to the store.


----------



## MoonHedgie

Thank you Zalea and Nancy! You're quite right of course, she's eating the good kibbles and ignoring the Pretty Pets. We've given her two meal worms a night (we got her on Monday) and she acts like those are crack! Unfortunately I had already opened the bag of Pretty Pets. Thanks so much for you help!


----------



## sarahomnia

Where can you buy these hedgie food mixes?
And if I can't find them around here, what is a good way to make my own hedgie food (if it's possible)?


----------



## Zalea

Do you mean food mixes as in the commercial foods? Or food mixes as in the cat kibble mix?
Hedgehog food is usually terrible and has to be supplemented with high quality cat food to meet nutritional requirements. You're better off not getting the hedgehog food, and just going to a pet store to buy a bag or two of good cat food and mixing them together.


----------



## TheGargoyle

drpepperheather said:


> Reaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see you use Spike's Delight Premium, but I'm not sure if that would be easy to find in my area.
Click to expand...

I'm not sure if it violates the posting regulations here, but you can order Spike's Delight direct from the manufacturer, Pet-Pro Products of Middletown, Missouri. They can take your order by phone. http://www.pet-pro.com/


----------



## animal<3er

I am confused  ! I am going to get a hedgehog in a month or so  and want to get Castor & Pollux Natural Ultramix Indoor Feline dry cat food and it is on both lists but I was wondering how much of everything are they suppose to get(fat, protein, and everything else). I want to make sure I have everything ready for my hedgehog including food.


----------



## Lilysmommy

The main guidelines for food are 28-32% protein, 15% or less fat, has a meat or meat meal as the first ingredient, and doesn't have lots of corn or corn products in the first couple of ingredients. You also don't want to see BHA, BHT, or ethoxyquin in the ingredients list.


----------



## animal<3er

So does that mean it is ok but not great to feed Castor & Pollux Natural Ultramix Indoor Feline
to a hedgehog since there is 36% protein or should I pick something else?


----------



## dorasdaddy

Castor & Pollux is on Reapers list as an approved food, so I would say it is perfectly fine. We feed it to our girls, but neither of them care much for it. The big hits around here are Natural Balance Green Pea & Duck, Halo Spots Stew Sensitive Stomach Turkey, Halo Spots Stew Indoor Chicken, Diamond Indoor, & Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover Soul Light.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Hey Dora, what shape are the Halo Spots kibble? Lily doesn't seem to like her Solid Gold stuff, I was thinking if they have Halo Spots or another food she might like, I might try one of those instead, when she's done with the bag of SG. I think it might be the shape she doesn't like, the SG is an x shape, like the CSCLS, which she didn't like much either. :roll:


----------



## hogletlover2009

* Hmmmm im not too sure about the commercial hedgehog food ... i would just stick to a good make of dried cat bistuites along with some vegies and fruites and sometimes cooked beef , chicken or mince for the protien .. or wet cat food with the meat already inside but read the ingrediants carefully because you dont want any more than 10% fat in side

Also as a treat.. and as a treat only (no more than 2 a day or 3 a day for the big hedgies.. MEAL WORMS they love them

Hope i helped  Good luck with you and you hedgehog*


----------



## dorasdaddy

hogletlover2009 said:


> * Hmmmm im not too sure about the commercial hedgehog food ... i would just stick to a good make of dried cat bistuites along with some vegies and fruites and sometimes cooked beef , chicken or mince for the protien .. or wet cat food with the meat already inside but read the ingrediants carefully because you dont want any more than 10% fat in side
> 
> Also as a treat.. and as a treat only (no more than 2 a day or 3 a day for the big hedgies.. MEAL WORMS they love them
> 
> Hope i helped  Good luck with you and you hedgehog*


as far as i know you shouldn't feed beef due to the fat and stay away from mince since it has raisins in it which are toxic to hedgehogs. As for meal worms there are several runner type hedgies that can handle 5 or more mealies a day since they cant keep weight on any other way.


----------



## sprinklesmom

I'm new to being a hedgie mommy. My mother bought some pretty pets hedgehog food for my little sprinkles when she was at the store buying food for our cats. (My little guy is currently eating a mix of wellness indoor and performatrin ultra). I know it's not a recommended food, but with the other two would it be ok to mix a little of the pretty pets in the mix as a 'junk' food for him...i can't bring myself to throw away something my mom paid 35 dollars for.


----------



## Reaper

Sure but he may not eat it.


----------



## LarryT

smhufflepuff said:


> HedgeMom said:
> 
> 
> 
> I feed only organic, holistic, "Human Grade Ingredient" kibbles.
> 
> http://www.bornfreeusa.org/facts.php?more=1&p=359
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting read. May we take further advantage of your research... specifically, could you fill us in on what brands of hedgie-appropriate kibble are out there that fall into the "organic, holistic, 'Human Grade Ingredient'" category?
Click to expand...

I would also like to know please share hedgemom.
Thanks LarryT


----------



## gyaku

My hedgehog (bought at PJs Pet Store) was giving him something for "fat" hedgehogs (even says right on the bag.) Right now I am feeding him Pretty Pets since its all I can afford till next week. So does any one know where I could find Spikes Delight in Edmonton,AB sadly PJs doesn't have it nor can they get it... Though I have been told to check Pets Mart...


----------



## Shelbys Mom

gyaku said:


> My hedgehog (bought at PJs Pet Store) was giving him something for "fat" hedgehogs (even says right on the bag.) Right now I am feeding him Pretty Pets since its all I can afford till next week. So does any one know where I could find Spikes Delight in Edmonton,AB sadly PJs doesn't have it nor can they get it... Though I have been told to check Pets Mart...


Does PJ's have quality cat food?
If so the high quality cat food is better for your Hedgie then the Spikes Delight Hedgehog food.
Reaper has made a great list for good Hedgie cat food's you can find it here viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15 
It would probably be easier to find the cat food's then the hedgehog foods.

Good luck!


----------



## gyaku

I think I should check into that (I know save on foods has kibbles and many other good cat foods, the main problem right now is that I just have $12 and last I checked the smallest bag of cat food is $12 before taxes [gst only at 5%] so I am pretty much stuck till payday. I have tried giving him apple shavings to try and make his diet better, first day its gone in 30seconds, second day he dumps his treat bowl then goes to sleep in his house.)


----------



## Immortalia

Careful with giving too many treats when he's still new and adjusting to his new home. 

Later on, for fiber, GrapeNuts cereal or infant rice cereal are popular choices here. (infant rice more so because it can be sprinkled on like a powder)

Also, when you buy the new cat kibble, you'll find that your hedgie will completely ignore the PP and eat only the cat food. During that time frame, stock up on a can of pumpkin(scoop them into ice cube rack and freeze, then bag, so the entire can doesn't go to waste and you always have it on hand), or squash baby food. And also stay away from giving treats during the switch, and give the pumpkin or squash when you notice the poop is not as firm as it should be. You might also get some very soft, greenish poop. It's usually from the change in food. 

Last I checked(In Toronto Ontario), PJ's carried Wellness, and PetSmart carried Blue Spa and Authority. This is from remembering off the top of my head, they DO have others, but the Wellness and Blue Spa are two of the better ones they carry. 

Also, check the smaller non-chain stores. They're usually the ones that carry just about all of them, like Natural Balance, Solid Gold, Frommes, etc etc. And the "depo's" are also cheaper usually.


----------



## gyaku

Ok thanks for the info, though I have found the 8 in 1, is that any good? I found it at PJs pets for 7.95 from what it looks it meets all the requirements except for fat which it has a little bit more than suggested.


----------



## Reaper

It is garbage but some hedgies like it. You are better off with a mix of several cat foods.


----------



## gyaku

Ok, thanks, though I still would like to try it out along with mealies, Sonic loves grasshoppers, I fed him one last night it hopped and he tackled it and ate it in 14seconds.


----------



## rch0526

Hi. I have two hedgies. Recently, I began to notice that my older one, Einspine, was gaining weight, so I switched them to Spa Select weight management from Pretty Pets. He absolutely loves it - eating every last kibble I gave him, where with PP he wouldn't eat much of it. My concern is about my younger hedgie. She doesn't seem to like it! I really want to move her off of the PP as it has alot of fillers, but that is what she is comfortable with. Has anyone experienced this? It seems opposite of what I think should be happening!

I supplement ~4 times a week with 1 meal worm each (Einspine is now reduced to 2 times a week!!), the occasional banana, and zuchinni.


----------



## ILOVElily

i was feeding my hedgie the browns zoo vital and she was always grouchy and she would always skip 1-2 nights with out eating / she bassically hated it :| so i switched to high quality cat food mixed with hedgehog complete  
i was also wondering if there is an important difference in kitten food/or youg cat food then adult cat food?


----------



## Lilysmommy

The main difference between kitten food and adult food is that kitten food has more fat in it. Unless your hedgehog is a runner that needs more fat in their diet to stay at a healthy weight, it's usually recommended to use adult food, with 15% or less fat, so your hedgehog doesn't get overweight.


----------



## LizardGirl

Yes, kitten is specifically formulated for growing animals and usually has higher fat than adult cat food (sometimes the adult formulas are just as high in fat).


----------



## ILOVElily

Oh, okay, cuz b4, i was feeding her the royal canin kitten 36 but know i have moved on to the 38 adult 1

i wanted to make sure it did not have any milk type, products for a kitten that could upset pinchitas belly


----------



## nationofamanda

despite the claims against hedgehog formulated food i have had great luck with the 8 in one ultra mixed with chicken soup for the cat lover's soul adult light dry formula.

i supplement with chicken and turkey organic baby food (there's my human grade ingrediants i guess) and fresh veggies and melon, and fresh cranberries. 

i know it's mixed in, so maybe that's why i had success with it, but hammy seemed to find it really tasty. she didn't chose it over the cat food, but she also seemed to eat them interchangeably with no real preference for one over the other.


----------



## teencie

gyaku said:


> My hedgehog (bought at PJs Pet Store) was giving him something for "fat" hedgehogs (even says right on the bag.) Right now I am feeding him Pretty Pets since its all I can afford till next week. So does any one know where I could find Spikes Delight in Edmonton,AB sadly PJs doesn't have it nor can they get it... Though I have been told to check Pets Mart...


In my experience the best place in Edmonton to find premium (ie. grain free, holistic and free range REAL food) pet food has been Tail Blazers -- there's one on 76ave and 103 St and one on 170st just before Mayfield Road. They carry, or can order a lot of natural foods for dogs and cats, both dry and wet, as well as natural treats like dried liver, dried chicken breast, venison strips etc etc
Lol, when people ask me "where's a good place to buy pet food" -- I say, not the grocery store or the pet store thats for sure.

--> Does anyone know the nutritional breakdown of PJ's Pets brand of hedgehog food? I can't remember for the life of me what its called now... :?


----------



## hercsmom

teencie said:


> --> Does anyone know the nutritional breakdown of PJ's Pets brand of hedgehog food? I can't remember for the life of me what its called now... :?


PJ's here sells Ultra 8 Select for their hedgehog food.

Also, for really good pricing and all the good cat foods that are on the recommended list, check out G & E Pharmacy, on Whyte Ave and 75 St. It's a pet pharmacy, but they sell foods and toys and supplies really cheap!


----------



## wking26

i was at my local exotic pet shop, the owner is very informative on almost all exotic type animals, she told me cat food is not for hedgehogs and not good for them, and told me that hedgehog food is best for them, i got one with shrimp and such in it and she feeds all their hogs it along with some other foods, so i am going to take her word as she has helped me in the right direction and been very helpful in the past with the best choices.


----------



## Puffers315

In the end its the choice of the owner to do what is best for their hedgehogs, but I can tell you that the woman at the pet store no matter how kind hearted and informative she is, is wrong on the cat food. Commercial Hedgehog Food varies, there are certain brands that are alright as a filler or 'junk' style food for hedgehogs, and there are brands that are *deadly* by having raisins and grapes in them, which will cause renal failure. Other brands are formulated for euro hedgehogs which eat a different diet, and some are just repackaged rat or ferret food. As said its your choice in the end, but weigh in the facts before you make a switch, you can take the advise of someone who runs a pet shop, or the advise of an entire community that includes breeders and experts that have had hedgehogs for over two decades. The right cat food as specified in the recommended list is better, indeed there's plenty of crap cat food that shouldn't be fed. In the words of Captain Planet, the choice is yours.


----------



## wking26

the hedgie food she said she fed all her hedgies has poultry meal, blood meal, fish meal, shrimp meal, crab meal and tuna meal as the first 7 ingredeients. it has no raisins or grapes in it, and has 7% min crude fat. it is sunseed brand, that has vitamins and minerals in it along with natural sources of protein. i will try this and see if my girl eats it or not.


----------



## Puffers315

Well that isn't overly bad, most still recommend not to use it as a staple of their food but indeed, the cat food that is fed, especially the high class stuff is typically one or two pure meat products as the first ingredients, the lower class crap that isn't recommended cat food wise is the stuff with filler and corn in it, which after searching many different cat foods in my area, seems to be a biggie. Beware the poop might stink more due to the fish products.


----------



## wking26

i looked for the Wellness brand cat food today and the petsmart here didnt carry it, or any with lower than 13% min fat, which is more than they need, i am going to try the other stores the next few days, or is it a US brand and not sold in Ontario? if its not here what is the next best to get? and can i mix the hedgie food with some of the cat food? i feed my girl live meal worms 1-2 times a week and she devours them.


----------



## Puffers315

I can't say if Wellness is specifically a US brand or not, but I know it can be hard to find the right food in your area, depending on what stores are available. I'm across from Cornwall, Ontario and we have no petsmart or petco, and our local pet store doesn't carry any cat food. If no one has directed you to this (and it can be hard to find sometimes), the below link is to the recommended cat food list for hedgehogs, anything on that list is good for them, obviously the top ones on the list are the best, the double & single meats.

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15

Most people do a mixture of two or three different brands, because not one brand of cat food has everything a hedgehog needs, so three kind of rounds that out. Its also just in case a food is recalled or removed from the market since switching food outright can cause stomach problems (upset stomachs).

I personally use Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul + Castor & Pollux + Purina One Salmon and Brown Rice, the Chicken Soup I have shipped from Amazon.com and the other two I found at a new supermarket that just opened up, before that I had to get it all shipped. Each of my guys gets 20 grams of kibble per night, I dump all three bags into a bin and shake it so its well mixed, and then they both get 7 mealies a night, both are avid runners (though my female is getting fat).


----------



## wking26

i will have to check out the superstore this weekend, im in oshawa, Ontario if you know where it is. i tried petsmart and they had all kinds of cat food but most were high in fat and costly, right now i need what money i got to get the rest of my materials to finish my cage i am building. can i mix the 2 hedgie foods for now? the one i have been feeding her is pretty pets or something,


----------



## Puffers315

You can but any switch or new addition of food needs to be done slowly, as many hedgehogs will get an upset stomach from a sudden switch or addition. Basically you add a little of the new food the first night, first see if she's going to eat it, some hogs can be very picky about new foods. If she does, then slowly add the new food while removing one of the old foods you don't want to use, such as the Pretty Pets which is pretty much ground up cardboard, so its a good thing you're looking into new foods for her. But basically you monitor poop, make sure it isn't green or she doesn't develop the runs, and keep increasing the new blend and removing the old blend, until the old stuff is no longer being added.

Even for now I'd at least slowly move her onto the Sunseed for now, commercial hedgehog food might not be the best in many cases but its better and healthier than Pretty Pets.


----------



## nikki

If I was you I would be more concerned about buying healthy food for my hedgie than I would be at building a 2 level cage. 7% fat is pretty low, all my guys get a mix cat foods with a fat level of 10-15% and some also get kitten food mixed in to help keep them from losing weight.


----------



## wking26

as i said i will look for the purina one cat food this weekend, so i atleast have one to mix in


----------



## susanaproenca

When we first adopted Col. Mustard we were feeding her Sunseed hedgehog food until I find this forum and see that cat food is better for them. We switched her to good quality cat food and the difference was immense, her poo used to stink a lot and now we can barely smell it (and her cage is in our bedroom,) her quills feel softer to the touch, her ears aren't tattered anymore and her skin is less dry. We tried to make the transition gradually but as soon as we put a little cat food mixed with the Sunseed she stopped eating it and would only eat the cat food. 

Also, as Nikki said, 7% fat is very low. If your hedgehog is active, I would think it would be very hard to keep weight steady with that low of a fat content.


----------



## wking26

my hedgie isnt too active that i know of, i hear her out in the morning sometimes when im getting up. im going to go get the chicken soup for the cat lover tomorrow maybe and add it into a mix with sunseed or can i do that?


----------



## Puffers315

They tend to be active on their own time late at night, mine get up at 10:30, eat, drink, do a little wheeling and are back to bed by midnight if not sooner, and then about 3am they get back up and are active until about 6, 7am.

So s/he might be more active than you think, just gotta look for signs like more missing food than there was before you went to bed, additional poop, things moved around, etc.


----------



## Tarynsgate

Seems a new hedgie food has cropped up in my region.








Its called Pro-Optimum Premium Hedgehog Pellets. They primarily make food for sugar gliders but now have hedgehog food all of a sudden. I'm really not sure what to make of it (I wouldn't feed it to my hedgie that's for sure!) but I thought I'd just share.

Here's the link and analysis: http://www.chubbypetsgarden.com/webshap ... ctItem=673


----------



## Puffers315

I would say not so good, but I'm not a food expert. The things that catch my eye is the 14% fat, and the Ground Corn & Corn Gluten Meal being the 4th and 5th ingredient, which they can't even digest corn. Cat food still triumphs over it.


----------



## Immortalia

Quite honestly, I'd be amazed if hedgehogs can chew through those pellets and actually eat enough to satisfy their hunger before their jaws get sore :roll: 

That being said, overall, it looks like junk food that may be ok to feed on a minimum. But it definitely looks like something that would have to be fed soaked, unless those pellets break really really easily.


----------



## Tarynsgate

No, the pellets are pretty solid. It almost feels like its made of wood or something. I'm a bit suspicious about them because the sugar glider, hamster and rabbit food that this brand sells all look the same...with the exception of maybe little fruit bits for the suggies and mealies for the hedgies..=P its probably horrible stuff.


----------



## shu2013

I would just like to let everyone know that I started feeding my hedgie Brown's Zoo-Vital and it was terrible. I would not recommend this food brand to anyone. It actually gave my hedgie diarrhea. Also, after I had purchased it and noticed it was given him problems, I looked through the food and saw that there were raisins in it! Does this company not know that raisins/grapes are toxic for hedgehogs?! I was astonished. It seemed like a great food for him at first because of the freezedried mealworms and other fruits and vegetables. But I just feel like this company did not do their research or test their product to see if hedgehogs actually liked them. I am going to contact the company and give them my opinion about this product.
I am currently looking for another commercial food to give to my hedgie so he no longer has to go through what comes after eating this food.
Thanks!


----------



## mccauleywent

Tarynsgate said:


> No, the pellets are pretty solid. It almost feels like its made of wood or something. I'm a bit suspicious about them because the sugar glider, hamster and rabbit food that this brand sells all look the same...with the exception of maybe little fruit bits for the suggies and mealies for the hedgies..=P its probably horrible stuff.


sorry, but, i was actually reading up on actual hedgie food (my hedge is on a cat food mix) and the mazuri hedgie food has ASPEN in it!! yes, aspen, like the wood??? like really..... . :shock:


----------



## Jake

mccauleywent said:


> sorry, but, i was actually reading up on actual hedgie food (my hedge is on a cat food mix) and the mazuri hedgie food has ASPEN in it!! yes, aspen, like the wood??? like really..... . :shock:


Don't porkupines eat wood? I really can't see how the 2 different animals can be confused they look almost entirely different. About the same as a snake and a turtle


----------



## ajk420

Hi, I am a new hedgehog owner and I have been feeding the Sunseed hedgehog formula. I saw that it was listed as a good food for them but I am getting overwhelmed with all the cat food brands and different things to try. I want to know that I am feeding my hedgie the best I can. Is it necessarily worst to feed hedgehog food as opposed to high quality cat foods? I mean it's 37% protein, 7% fat and 12% fiber and the first ingredient is poultry meal. I am not familiar with cat foods so I really don't know how it compares. I am also feeding fresh fruits and veggies, and crickets/meal worms all in moderation. I thought I was doing pretty good but now I am second guessing myself!!


----------



## Lilysmommy

You are doing pretty good, especially with offering fruits, veggies, and insects! And since Sunseed is one of the better ones, it's not too bad.  So don't get too upset at yourself. It would probably be a good idea to put one or two cat foods into the mix to make sure he's getting a good variety, though, even if you want to leave Sunseed in there. The list of good cat foods is definitely overwhelming, but some popular choices that you might consider trying are Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul Lite, Natural Balance Green Peas and Duck, and Solid Gold Katz'n'Flocken. I'm sure other people can offer suggestions for foods to try as well.


----------



## ajk420

Ok, thank you! That gives me much more of a simpler start!! When mixing, I know gradually at first but do I change it up? Or just find a balanced mixture and that's what I feed daily? Also with the cat food, do you have to use both dry and wet? Or is dry ok as long as they get the moist additives like fruits and veggies? Thanks again!


----------



## roxannewheeler3

my vet changed are hedgehog to hedgehog food name: sunseed vita exotica hedgehog formula someone on here said that it wasnt good for them ut you say it is? and i had them on purina pro plan cat food but are male went 400g to 738g on the cat food. please help



Reaper said:


> I decided it might be a good idea to talk about commercially prepared Hedgehog foods. Why some are ok choices for African Hedgehogs and some are not.
> If you walk into a pet store and ask for "bird food" you will probably be shown a lot of packages that say "Bird Food" on them. The problem then arises if your bird is a Minah, a Toucan, a falcon, etc.etc. Even a Robin Redbreast cannot live off of seeds. So just because it says "Hedgehog Food" on the package does not neccesarily mean it is appropriate for African Hedgehogs.
> Here is a list of most of the commercially prepared "Hedgehog Foods":
> 1. Spike's Delight Hedgehog foods (all formulas)
> 2. Sunseed Hedgehog food
> 3. Brisky's Hedgehog foods
> 4. 8in1 Ultra Hedgehog food
> 5. L'Avian Hedgehog food
> 6. Hedgehog Complete by Exotic Nutrition
> 
> 7. Pretty Pets hedgehog food
> 8. Zoofare insectavore
> 9. Mazuri insectavore
> 10. Brown's Zoo Vital
> 11. Vitakraft
> 
> Now the first six on the list are ok to feed an African Hedgehog. Most experts agree
> to mix several types of high quality, high protein, low fat cat foods / Hedgehog foods. It is also recommended to feed a variety of treats such as live insects, lean cooked meat, fresh fruit, and vegetables. So let's discuss why the last five products on the list should be avoided in African Hedgehog diets. These products may be great for other types of hedgehog but for African Hedgehogs they are not a good choice. Pretty Pet's hedgehog food contains very little nutritional content. It may be ok as a treat but should be considered "junk food". Zoofare and Mazuri contain artificial preservatives and/or softening agents which have been linked to all kinds of health problems. Brown's Zoo Vital and Vitakraft actually may be very good for European Hedgehogs but contain ingredients which are extreme health
> risks to African Hedgehogs. Things like seeds and raisins are choking hazards and have resulted in African Hedgehog deaths. The best way to insure you are choosing a healthy African Hedgehog diet is to learn the nutritional requirements of the African Hedgehog. And then READ THE LABEL of the food you are considering feeding your hedgie. Knowledge is the key when choosing a food to add to your
> African Hedgehog's diet.


----------



## Guest

roxannewheeler3 said:


> my vet changed are hedgehog to hedgehog food name: sunseed vita exotica hedgehog formula someone on here said that it wasnt good for them ut you say it is? and i had them on purina pro plan cat food but are male went 400g to 738g on the cat food. please help
> 
> 
> 
> Reaper said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided it might be a good idea to talk about commercially prepared Hedgehog foods. Why some are ok choices for African Hedgehogs and some are not.
> If you walk into a pet store and ask for "bird food" you will probably be shown a lot of packages that say "Bird Food" on them. The problem then arises if your bird is a Minah, a Toucan, a falcon, etc.etc. Even a Robin Redbreast cannot live off of seeds. So just because it says "Hedgehog Food" on the package does not neccesarily mean it is appropriate for African Hedgehogs.
> Here is a list of most of the commercially prepared "Hedgehog Foods":
> 1. Spike's Delight Hedgehog foods (all formulas)
> 2. Sunseed Hedgehog food
> 3. Brisky's Hedgehog foods
> 4. 8in1 Ultra Hedgehog food
> 5. L'Avian Hedgehog food
> 6. Hedgehog Complete by Exotic Nutrition
> 
> 7. Pretty Pets hedgehog food
> 8. Zoofare insectavore
> 9. Mazuri insectavore
> 10. Brown's Zoo Vital
> 11. Vitakraft
> 
> Now the first six on the list are ok to feed an African Hedgehog. Most experts agree
> to mix several types of high quality, high protein, low fat cat foods / Hedgehog foods. It is also recommended to feed a variety of treats such as live insects, lean cooked meat, fresh fruit, and vegetables. So let's discuss why the last five products on the list should be avoided in African Hedgehog diets. These products may be great for other types of hedgehog but for African Hedgehogs they are not a good choice. Pretty Pet's hedgehog food contains very little nutritional content. It may be ok as a treat but should be considered "junk food". Zoofare and Mazuri contain artificial preservatives and/or softening agents which have been linked to all kinds of health problems. Brown's Zoo Vital and Vitakraft actually may be very good for European Hedgehogs but contain ingredients which are extreme health
> risks to African Hedgehogs. Things like seeds and raisins are choking hazards and have resulted in African Hedgehog deaths. The best way to insure you are choosing a healthy African Hedgehog diet is to learn the nutritional requirements of the African Hedgehog. And then READ THE LABEL of the food you are considering feeding your hedgie. Knowledge is the key when choosing a food to add to your
> African Hedgehog's diet.
Click to expand...

Reaper hasn't been on the forums in over a year. I think you are getting confused as what he stated is what you were told, that you should mix that hedgehog food with some good cat food. You emailed me purina is on the list, but not the one you are using also how are you feeding them? Are you just placing a lot of food into the bowl? Some hedgehogs will gorge themselves because the food is there, the key is to count out and keep track of how many are left the following morning you leave the amount that had a few left by the following morning and track their habits of eating with weighing them each day and ensuring they exercise. If your hedgie won't wheel maybe its the wheel or perhaps you need to do things like some others have such as hiding their treats all around the cage to make them work for their treats. I would cut back or stop on the meal worms especially if they will eat crickets they are much lower in fat then meal worms.

Select two good different flavor meat cat food and mix with the hedgehog food to ensure the best results and ensure some veggies and a bit of fruit in their diet. A lot of owners are going with baby food mixes that you can find on the forum to help counter their weight issue.

Pick 2 cat foods low in fat and decent in protein and keep a close eye on them, I think that's what we are trying to get across.

Keep in mind this is just information from experienced owners and breeders we pass along, even then its a matter of your hedgehog enjoying the food choices so it may be a challenge


----------



## hedgiebum14

i use nutrient rich hedgehog diet, Rose seems to like it and its not making her sick so im sticking with it


----------



## Immortalia

hedgiebum14 said:


> i use nutrient rich hedgehog diet, Rose seems to like it and its not making her sick so im sticking with it


it's not making her sick, but from your other thread, it's not giving her enough nutrients and she's looking malnurished and small. That is usually the case with feeding only hedgehog food. You really should look into adding a good cat food into her diet before the malnutrition does any actual damage.


----------



## LovePets

What do people think about the offerings on wag.com (for the Americans out there)? They offer 8in1 UltraBlend Select Diet for Hedgehogs at what strikes me as a fairly reasonable price. I'm thinking of getting that and mixing with some of the cat food I've always used. My city has never had commercial hedgehog foods available in petstores.

Is there anyone who orders from wag.com that has products for their hedgehog they especially like?


----------



## Guest

LovePets said:


> What do people think about the offerings on wag.com (for the Americans out there)? They offer 8in1 UltraBlend Select Diet for Hedgehogs at what strikes me as a fairly reasonable price. I'm thinking of getting that and mixing with some of the cat food I've always used. My city has never had commercial hedgehog foods available in petstores.
> 
> Is there anyone who orders from wag.com that has products for their hedgehog they especially like?


That food has very little nutritional value I wouldn't waste your money or your hedgehogs health personally.


----------



## Kstiletto

My battery is soon to die,so n short, what a re the best brands or mixes? I'm sure nothing from petco or Petsmart for hedgehogs are good but any catfoods?


----------



## raerysdyk

Kstiletto said:


> My battery is soon to die,so n short, what a re the best brands or mixes? I'm sure nothing from petco or Petsmart for hedgehogs are good but any catfoods?


Like the thread has stated- a mix of foods provides the most nutrition for a hedge, no one food provides it all. In terms of a dry cat food, there is already a thread listing the "best" choices:

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=15

The key is variety. Don't feed your hedgie just dry food. I give lil Brillo all kinds of baby foods- just make sure that when you read the label you are able to identify all the ingredients (and that the first ingredients are not fillers.)


----------



## live2jump11

Hello I am a new hedgie parent. I have read all the boards I can find about food but I have a question. Ever since I got my little one almost two weeks ago he has had green slimey stool. I thought at first it was from the stress adjusting to his new home but now that it has been two weeks I am begining to suspect his diet. He was on 8 in 1 Hedgehog food at the pet store and that is what I have been feeding him. I have also been supplementing him with boiled organic chicken breast because he is very skinny. He is very active at night, runs on his wheel etc, and seems to be feeling alright, but his stool will not improve. He poos on his wheel and runs in it and gets huge clumps glued to his feet and tail. I have to give him foot baths and peel it off and it looks painful. I just bought some Wellnes Core Grain Free catfood and some Earthborn Holistic Grain Free Primitive Feline catfood. I was going to introduce them to him to improve his diet and see if it improves his stool. I also want him to gain weight, I tried giving him mealworms but he won't have a thing to do with them. Suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Rainy

Hi live2jump11,

I looked up the guaranteed analysis for both of those new foods that you bought and they are both way too high in protein. You want to keep protein under 34% and fat needs to be at or below 15%. You mentioned that you gave your hedgie chicken breast to put on weight, so if he does need to gain weight, you can up the fat a little bit from 15%, but too much protein damages liver and kidney function. Keep trying the mealworms. Sometimes it just takes a while for them to figure out that it is food. I would take those two cat foods back and take a look at the dry cat food list for suggestions that you are able to find in a store near you. If you have a concern about the green poos, then I would call your vet and ask their opinion. Remember to transition the diet gradually from the hedgehog food to the cat food.


----------



## Immortalia

Something else to add, if your hedgie is already having tummy problems, Wellness may not be the best first food to add. It's a really good and rich food, but sometimes it can be too rich for some hedgies.


----------



## live2jump11

Thanks for the quick response! I was just looking at ingredients and those ones had real meat for the first frew ingredients and no corn or grain so I thought that they were the best! Thanks so much Rainy for telling me there can be too much protein! I am going to print out the whole list and go back to my pet store and find one thats already approved. I know we dont have Chicken Soup or Innovo but we do have Nutro. This time I will look at the analysis and not just the ingredients! And if his stool does not improve I am going to find a vet. I am so grateful this forum exists! I had no idea owning a hedgie was so complicated! But my little Remmy is totally worth it


----------



## live2jump11

Ok I returned those foods, and now, before I give them the new ones let me make sure you guys think they are ok, because my store (in the middle of nowhere) didn't have anything exactly off of Reaper's list.

Blue Buffalo Adult Indoor Health
Protein 32% Fat 15%
http://bluebuffalo.com/cat-food/bc-indo ... th-chicken

Royal Canin Selective Savor Sensation
http://products.royalcanin.us/products/ ... ctive-3429™-savor-sensation.aspx?Animal=Cat&CatAge=1-10%20Years
Protein 31.5% Fat 14.5%

Thanks!! : )


----------



## Lilysmommy

Blue Buffalo's a great brand, and the second one is decent as well. Definitely better than hedgehog foods.  If you have limited foods available, those would both be great to use. I think some people on here also order food online, from www.petfooddirect.com , if that's an option for you.


----------



## sarahbear

I get my hedgie in a litte less than a month and shes coming on Spikes delight Ultra. I plan on buying a 5lb bag to last me my first fewmonths but plan on adding some cat food eventually to help make itlast longer since its a little pricey. Heres the ingrediants and G.A, any recommendations on food that would mix well with it soits a balanced diet?

Ingredients -Whole dried chicken meat, whole brown rice flour, oatmeal, Chicken meal, chicken fat, whole dried egg, blood meal, whole flax meal, animal plasma, rice bran, kelp meal, beet pulp, brewers yeast, fish meal, potassium chloride, yucca extract, salt, choline chloride, calcium carbonate, ferrous sulfate, maganous sulfate, zinc sulfate, vitamin E supplement, maganous oxide, riboflavin supplement, copper sulfate, niacin supplement, zinc oxide, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, vitamin A supplement, sodium selenite, calcium pantothenate, menadione sodium bisulfite complex, vitamin D3 supplement, pyridoxine hydrochloride, thiamine mononitrate, calcium iodate, folic acid, silicon dioxide, amorphous silicon dioxide, phosphoric acid, citric acid (a preservative), zinc amino acid chelate, manganese amino acid chelate, copper amino acid chelate, iron amino acid chelate, cobalt amino acid chelate, selenium amino acid chelate, edd iodine

Guaranteed Analysis Crude Protein - Not less than 35% Crude Fat - Not less than 12% Crude Fiber - Not more than 8% Moisture - Not more than 12%


----------



## danilious

what if you mix pretty pet with blue buffalo cat food would that be a better nutritional value? because i mix those to with freeze dried insects ground up. my vet told me pretty pet was good to feed them.


----------



## Lilysmommy

You're better off just feeding Blue Buffalo. Pretty Pets is basically cardboard - there is nothing nutritional in it. Many vets have outdated information and give bad advice when it comes to hedgehogs, especially about nutrition.


----------



## danilious

blue buffalo makes her gain weight she a runt very small and gains weight easily


----------



## Lilysmommy

I'm a bit confused on that - does she need to gain weight because she's a runt, or is she gaining more weight than she needs? If the first, that's great that it makes her gain weight. If the second, she needs a food with a lower fat content, not Pretty Pets. You can try a Blue Buffalo food that has lower fat, or look for another brand. Some popular ones are Innova, Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul, Natural Balance, and Solid Gold.


----------



## danilious

yea before i was using blue buffalo and she gained to much weight


----------



## Folly

So, my mom went out and bought me hedgehog food today ( :? what? I'm not even bringing a hedgehog home for a good few months at least). I think she did pretty good, it's called L'avian plus and the nutritional info all looks fine to me- it says it has corn gluten meal and dried cheese, but they're pretty far down the list. The guaranteed analysis says it's got 35% crude protein, 8% crude fiber and 8% crude fat. I want to get the opinion of somebody who might know a little more than me- is this stuff good? On it's own? Should I plan to get some cat food to mix in with it, and if so what kind? I know people normally recommend against hedgehog food so I'm a little wary, but I already got the stuff v_v;

Haha, I probably shouldn't be worrying about this when the actual hedgehog is so far off...


----------



## Lilysmommy

L'Avian food isn't as bad as it could be, but it's still not terrific. None of the ingredients are very high quality -

Chicken By-Product Meal, Brewers Rice, Poultry Fat (Stabilized with Natural Mixed Tocopherols and Citric Acid), Corn Gluten Meal, Fish Meal, Dried Egg Product, Lecithin, Liver Meal, Dried Cheese, Poultry and Liver Digest, Beet Pulp, Dried Whey, Brewers Dried Yeast, Phosphoric Acid, Potassium Chloride, Salt, DL-Methionine, Choline Chloride, Taurine, Ascorbic Acid (Vitamin C), Zinc Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Iron Proteinate, Copper Proteinate, Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Streptococcus Faecium Fermentation Product, Yeast Culture, Ferrous Sulfate, Vitamin E Supplement, Zinc Oxide, Manganous Oxide, Vitamin B-12 Supplement, Niacin Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Vitamin A Supplement, Copper Sulfate, Calcium Iodate, Riboflavin, Thiamine Mononitrate, Menadione Dimethylpyrimidinol Bisulfite (Source of Vitamin K Activity), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Folic Acid, Vitamin D-3 Supplement, Biotin and Sodium Selenite.

Chicken by-product meal isn't good, brewer's rice is basically leftovers, not actually whole rice, poultry fat instead of naming the animal (like chicken fat), and corn gluten meal. I don't have a ton of time to explain why right now, unfortunately (I'm weird, I like talking about animal nutrition :lol: ), but if you're curious as to why these things are bad, or want to learn more about animal food ingredients, I highly recommend this site - http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php ... ngredients

I would see if you can take the food back, since she just bought it and obviously you won't have opened it yet. If you can't return it, you could use it in a mix with a couple of cat foods, but I wouldn't continue with it, just use what you have. Some cat foods that are popular on the forum here are Blue Buffalo, Innova, Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul, Natural Balance, and Solid Gold.


----------



## coopdavillage

What about the link below? Hedgie we just got has been fed on that and want to see if its good. Unfortunately it doesn't give the blend.

http://bloominhedgehogs.com/Order_Hedgehog_Food.html

Also opinion of this, we had to get something when we first got Ruby and didn't have a huge selection really.

http://www.evopet.com/products/1441


----------



## nikki

Without knowing what's in the mix from Blooming Hedgehogs its impossible to say if its good or not. As for the EVO it has 50% protein which is higher than whats recommend.


----------



## coopdavillage

I noticed that on the Evo after doing some more research and I'm switching her off it real quick. I am looking into the ingredients for the bloomin hedgehog food to see what its made of.


----------



## aurora

There's a new food on the market now Hedgehog Gold. I just purchased some and the ingredients look to be the best I've found so far!
As far as I can tell it's only available on ebay right now. http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=200926612838


----------



## Nancy

First off I'd want to know who it is selling it. I assume those are freeze dried mealworms which can cause impaction issues.


----------



## aurora

Nancy said:


> First off I'd want to know who it is selling it. I assume those are freeze dried mealworms which can cause impaction issues.


I'll check. What kind of meal worms do you use?


----------



## Nancy

Live.


----------



## nikki

I would also want to know more about the ingredients, they just say "premium ingredients including..." so that may not be all of them and they may not be in the order of most to least.. To me it looks like cat food with freeze dried mealworms added. Freeze dried mealworms should only be given on or two a day as they can cause impaction. Fresh mealworms are much better.


----------



## coopdavillage

Why would you feed them freeze dried when live mealworms are so much cuter to hear them eating


----------



## abbys

coopdavillage said:


> Why would you feed them freeze dried when live mealworms are so much cuter to hear them eating


Because that sound makes some of us want to barf.


----------



## aurora

coopdavillage said:


> Why would you feed them freeze dried when live mealworms are so much cuter to hear them eating


Ewe


----------



## coopdavillage

The concensus here is that it is adorable


----------

